# Central Texas Sentra Meet November 6th Official Count



## Chia (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok here we go this is the official thread now. Time and places to meet. 

11am-1230pm Lunch 
Stubbs BBQ 
801 Red River 
Austin, TX 

1230pm-When ever we get back to austin 
We leave for a cruise to Enchanted Rock in fredericksburg, stop fo pictures and then continue with hill country cruise. We will stop at othe points in between for picture taking. 

If you are going to make it please post here. This is open to all Sentras/NX/200sx's. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Chia (Apr 21, 2004)

bump come on I know there are some sentras on this board in the area.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the sentra only group of austin tx is very little. try expanding it to all nissan cars and hopefully it will turn out bigger.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Do I have to trailer my SE-R there or can I just drive the Legend?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> the sentra only group of austin tx is very little. try expanding it to all nissan cars and hopefully it will turn out bigger.


Or let DNE know about it and maybe more cars could show.


----------

